# Snapper spot Pensacola Bay



## jeepnsurf

Last year I went out with a friend off of ft pickens and we fished a deep hole in the bay where we caught some nicered snapper. I recently bought a small bay boat and was wondering if anyone knows the gps coordinates so I can find this spot again. I know it's somewhere off of the ranger station.Thanks

Corey


----------



## cheeseman3

I'm not sure. I would say that you are probably just going to have to go to the general area and troll around using the ol' bottomfinder. That's how most people find their spots in the bay. You could try and find a detailed chart of the bay that shows depths but I doubt you will find it that way. I think your best bet will just to spend some time on the water looking.


----------



## jeepnsurf

I found a chart that shows a 59' deep hole about 1/4 mile off of ft. pickens. That should get in to the general area. Thanks


----------



## Skippy

There is actually an old Bayliner sunk in that area that holds Snapper and Grouper, when I boat fished I went there all the time if it was too rough in the Gulf.



As for how I found it, I used the green buoy and one of the boat ramps/last tall building to the west at NAS, and the old coast guard station, and then to the east a Portofino over the middle of the Bob Sikes bridge, that got me close, then the Furuno did the rest, it painted quite good, although it is only a 21ft boat I beleive, so it is easy to miss.



Dove it one time, current and vis were not good, does hold a lot of bait fish.



N30 19880 W87 16900 should put you in the vicinity, that is, if it hasn't moved in all these storms and surges.



Hope this helps,



Skippy


----------



## jeepnsurf

cool thanks for the information skippy. Can't wait to get out there and try it out


----------



## mud shovel

i have seen some decent fish out of there


----------



## Saltfisher

I might have to try that out...but as far as finding your own spots for snapper and grouper in the bay what should you look for to hint that it might be a nice spot?


----------



## BigRed38

> *Avery Couture (6/9/2009)*I might have to try that out...but as far as finding your own spots for snapper and grouper in the bay what should you look for to hint that it might be a nice spot?


........ Usually catching good fish is a sufficent hint :doh


----------



## Saltfisher

the bays pretty big the guy said look at maps and stuff what I was asking is what do you look for on these maps to tell u where u should try


----------



## fishin' fool

My (inexperienced) opinion is that you need to find any type of structure. IE Wreck, rocks, etc. Find this and you will most likely find fish.


----------



## Saltfisher

how shallow will they go?


----------



## cheeseman3

The reason that the big fish like to hang around structures is because they are looking for a way to get out of the current and a place to hide, which is also what attracts the baitfish that are found around structures as well. A structure holds many things that a big fish is looking for, a place to hang out around where they can relax a little, food all around them, and cover that they can use to ambush their prey. Sharp depressions are very similar in the way that fish can get behind a drop-off and be protected from the current and find baitfish their doing the same.



That is why you look for structures or drop-offs when looking for a good spot for snapper and grouper fishing. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Frayed Knot

Thank's Skippey ! :doh


----------

